# Labeling tools?



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

Friday was my first day in the kitchen at school (I made French Bread!!!!), and my tools kept getting mixed up with other students' tools, as well as those belonging to the school. I had to really be on top of which ones were mine, and I was wondering about the best way to put my name on my tools so I can find them easily when they get thrown into the dish water. Which way is best? Etching my initials into the handles of my knives? It just seems, I don't know, crude or something. Or is there a better way? Any replies are very much appreciated. 

Elsie


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Hi Elsie, Welcome to Cheftalk! I've just completed my first year of a culinary mgmt program myself and here's what I do: I got my chef knife professionally engraved; it's worth the cost. As for the rest of your tools, you can dip the hanle tips of your spoons etc in some enamel paint. I chose white, then I used some blue nail polish(yes, I once wore blue nail polish!  ) to write my initials on the white part. It lasts a long time, trust me.

French bread on your first day you say? A full year and I haven't even baked any real bread yet! (I don't consider soft rolls to be real bread )

Good luck with school! You'll find you'll get LOTS of support here!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey Elsie,

I was just about to suggest nail polish (the red one...), I guess I'm a bit more conservative than Anneke!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Kimmie, for the record: I wouldn't be caught dead with that nail polish today!!!


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

this is a very simple problem to solve. of course you can use nail polish or as many of us do at the cia, we use electrical tape. diffrent colors. mine is red white and blue. they are great to use. try it


----------



## elsie (Feb 17, 2001)

Thanks so much! I think I will try the nail polish. 

The French Bread was in my fundamentals of baking class. It's a 6-hour class, so we made French bread, soft rolls, biscuits, scones, and muffins. It was so cool! I'm also taking Basic Food Preparation as my other lab class and the one I'm really excited about, but we don't start any food work until next Monday.  

Thanks for the ideas and the warm welcome! I really enjoy this site and hope to get to know you guys better. 

Elsie


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

LOL Anneke,

I don't wear nail polish anymore either; can you imagine chipped nail polish in baked goods...ewwwwwwwwe!


Elsie,

Bread classes are wonderful. And even though it does not seem like much, a 6 hour class is a very good incentive, just enough to take the «fear» away. You will remember these classes for ever!


----------

